# naughty cujo!!!



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

omg i am shocked!! cujo is a naughty boy! lol yesterday we had to go out and run some errands so naturally i took cujo with us in his new bag. while hubby ran in to get the dogs new tags cujo was on my lap and all of a sudden i felt WARM on my leg.....he actaully pee'd on my lap!!!!!!!
i know he had a pretty big drink before we left but i have NEVER had any of my dogs pee on my lap before!! naughty lil boy! i put him back in his bag at this point cuz i was PO and then he proceded to pee in his bag! 
anyone have their pup pee on them like that before?? i hope he doesn't do it again :-(


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh yikes! No, none of mine have ever peed on me. I would wonder if he had a UTI?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

My guess would be a UTI as well. Yoshi has peed on me before but that was because he was in pain and we didnt know it. He has also peed on me one time in the car but it was my fault as he apparently had to go potty and couldnt hold it. I should have been more aware as he had drank a lot and didnt get the opportunity to get it out of his system. Did you give him a chance to potty? If so then I would have him looked at by a vet to rule out a UTI or pain ;-)


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

When I got Phoebe she peed on my friend once and me once, no UTI. The first time we were in my friend's house and my friend was laying on her back on the floor. She was playing with Phoebe having Pheebs climb on her and stuff. They have wood floors and Phoebe was supposedly pad trained pretty well. Well I guess a person's shirt is closer to a pad then wood floors! So Phoebe climbed on and went right on her chest. I was DYING of laughter. It was the funniest thing. Then a month or more after (with no more people peeing) Phoebe peed on me while I was holding her one time. I had been packing up my car/room as I was mocing and I think she was just confused with everything and not peeing and then finally it came out on me while I held her. Its probable she later peed on me in the car as well I can't remember, but since than she's never peed on me, or in a car or cage.

From your story I wouldn't guess UTI- but its something to keep in mind


----------



## Rio! (Apr 27, 2010)

Once when Buffy was about 6 months old, she went pee pee on Jonny while we were in the car... I guess sometimes they just can't hold it any longer!  
Fingers crossed for you that nothing is wrong 
xo


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

He could also just be nervous of the car.
My Darla hates the car, she is always sick, but never peed mind you.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

My guess also would be he couldn't hold it anymore. Don't get mad at him, he doesn't have a voice to tell you he just couldn't wait any longer.  Plus he is such a young pup, I wouldn't worry that he will be doing this forever. That is why they sell puppy lap pads, or at least they did the last time I had a young puppy, because they sometimes will let go on you.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

lol I am glad to hear I am not alone with the being pee'd on lol I have just NEVER had one of my dogs pee on me before. BUT I have to keep in mind I guess how young he is. Our vet is an hour away from here and we've gone with all dogs going there and back without going potty, even when I let them on the grass when we get here so they can potty before we go in. I bet it was cuz he had a super big drink before we left. I had taken him out potty but he drank to the point he was bloated, so I guess one potty break was not good enough, I guess I didn't think he'd need to go again (and wouldn't cuz he was on my lap! lol) cuz it had only been about 45 mins. 
I will however mention it at the vets because he has an appointment on saturday to get his second set of shots done


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think it's time for new pics of that naughty boy Cujo and you just send him right here to Kansas to live with me and Brody if he pees on you again.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah Tracilea, come on with more pics. It's so fun to watch them grow. You need to share.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> I think it's time for new pics of that naughty boy Cujo and you just send him right here to Kansas to live with me and Brody if he pees on you again.


You are so funny sometimes..I need a laugh tonight.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Baby peed down my shirt b4 at the car wash lol when she was a puppy probably like the age of cujo I had no clothes to change into and was on my way to niagara falls after I had to turn around and didn't get to go LOL


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

LOLOLOLOLOL Tracy, you are so funny. I guard this boy with my LIFE!! lol ;-)
Ok ok I will see what I can do about Cujo pics. I have only taken.....oh a million or so in the last week LOL!
lol We still had to go to petsmart after we left the dog tag stuff so we had to go all the way home so I could change because I refused to walk into petsmart with pee'd pants lol All the dogs would really wonder about me then! lol hehehehe


----------

